# Kato track, Bullet Trains, and Monorails



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha,

Just starting off with "N" scale. I have about as much "O" gauge as I care to keep around but no room for a layout these days. So after two years without a layout I broke down and ordered a Bachmann McKinley Explorer set and the Worlds Greatest Hobby track expansion set. Seems like Bachmann track doesn't get rave reviews anywhere but the price was right so I'm giving it a go. 

Kato looks promising for future expansion (not mixing with the Bachmannn track), keep in mind that I'm more of a sectional track guy. I have a few questions (maybe more than a few...) if someone has the time. 

1) Is Kato track nickel silver? Rust is a big problem for me and nickel silver holds up well. For example I used Lionel Fastrack for an O layout and it rusted out within months - indoors!

2) Super Elevated means the outside rail is higher right? - does this work and how noticeable is it to the casual eye? Will it look out of place with older era equipment and non-urban scenery?

3) The double track Unitrack sets look like fun, anyone using have a opinion to share? 

4) How about the Salt Lake Route "202010" Unitrack Layout Track Pack, anyone purchase that?

5) Anyone running the Kato Bullet Trains (or another brand) - Bullet Trains look awesome!

6) Any N Scale Monorail sets available?

7) Should I go for DCC stuff, I was using Lionel and MTH electronic command and liked it, is DCC roughly the same thing?

Thanks in advance!
Alan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Can not go wrong with Kato. Kato track is reported to be silver nickel. Bullet trains look great on a layout with large radius turns. You are correct on the super elevated track (the outer rail being higher than the inner rail) and it looks very good, even on a steam era layout. Not aware of any N Scale Monorail sets being available. DCC is the way to go if you will have more than one engine running.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha Carl,

Thanks for the informative reply! Passenger trains are my passion so what diameter will it take to make a Bullet train and US style passenger trains look good in N scale? Bigger is better of course, but how about 36" or 48" ?

Alan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.monorails.org/tmspages/MPTokyoFujimi.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=104&scope=1&scope2=0&itkey=Fujimi+Tokyo+Monorail

You got to read Japanese for this one.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha Big Ed,

Thanks for the link, can't figure out yet if that monorail is powered or not? I looked at the Disney monorails available and they all look like junk. If this Fujimi is powered it might work for a kit bashing approach.

Alan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't think about that 

They are probably non powered.

I have seen a powered one, though it might have been HO.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Ha! If only I could read Japanese! They are selling additional "track" which suggests to me it's powered, but I didn't see any reference to a motor in the instructions. Well that's "down the line" anyway. Sure like the sleek look of those Bullet trains...

Alan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

36" Radius would seem to be in order.....48" is taking up quite a bit of space.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow this is going to be FUN, and a big change from "O" gauge where 48" is the minimum size table size. Got the Bachmann "World's Greatest Hobby" track pack already, just waiting on the McKinley set to arrive.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I've heard rust is a big problem for model train hobbyists in Hawaii. I know a guy who has a friend on Oahu and is supposed to have some giant Lionel collection. Supposedly he has to use some incredible air conditioning system to control corrosion.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha El Jefe,

The old tubular Lionel track held up better than the new Fastrack did for me, I still have some from the Seventies. My layout was in a spare bedroom (no A/C) about 3 miles from the ocean on the windward side of the island. Rusting started within weeks and I tried everything but it got worse until I had to give up. After I packed that track away (for use again in another climate) I tried some Atlas nickel silver, which was looking like a big improvement, but I had to take the layout down and now it's close to three years later. I'm even closer to the ocean now so I'm going to so slow with the N scale. Giving Bachmann nickel silver track a try, and maybe ordering a loop of Kato. I was getting "Layout Fever" !

Alan


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I hear that's been going around lately. Watch out, it's a serious condition!


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

yes layout fever is bad for your marriage  

I have spent so much time in anyrail making lots of designs.

I use tomix track but i do have experience in kato and can say it is top notch.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

*Shinkansen Fever!*

Aloha, two added to the roster. Kato N700A basic set and Kato E6 Super Komachi basic set plus add-on. I ran the E6 basic set on 24" diameter Bachmann track without issue. There isn't room enough for the Kato V16 set I have - yet.


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

mauka said:


> Aloha, two added to the roster. Kato N700A basic set and Kato E6 Super Komachi basic set plus add-on. I ran the E6 basic set on 24" diameter Bachmann track without issue. There isn't room enough for the Kato V16 set I have - yet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bobquincy (Aug 6, 2015)

mauka said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Just starting off with "N" scale.
> 
> ...


Yep, there is an N scale radio control Walt Disney World monorail!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhyMA2jeHA

http://monorail.suzieandbob.com/images/IMG_1232.jpg
The squares are 1/2"

http://monorail.suzieandbob.com/images/monorail_1066.jpg


boB


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*A few answers*

Mauka; 

I model in N-scale but I don't use Kato unitrack or any sectional track. I'm more of a 
flex track/ hand laid turnout kind of guy. I can answer some of your questions; I'll leave the others to those with more info on what you want to know.
First a good word for Kato, in general. Every Kato product I've ever had( and that's a lot)
has been of excellent quality, so is their service. I have not used unitrack, but in light of Kato's
high quality standards, I would not think it was anything but nickle silver. Brass rail and steel rail
model track went the way of the dinosaurs yeas ago. Nickle silver is the industry standard, and has been for years.
"Super elevated" does mean the outer rail has been raised. Real railroads did this to permit higher speeds on curves. Because our curves are tighter, and rolling stock lighter, it serves no practical purpose on a model railroad. Some modelers like to use it just for the appearance. 
Yes on DCC. It allows much better and more realistic operation. You can control two or more
trains without constantly flipping toggle switches as in DC. There is much simpler wiring, no need for toggle switches, insulated blocks of track, Etc.You can also add sound, and remote controlled couplers are just showing up on a few high end HO locos. I expect that to spread as technology develops.

That's all I can answer for you. I'm confident that other forum members will help you with the rest.

Traction Fan


----------

